# 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren



## Ray2015 (26. November 2017)

*4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Hallo, würde mir für mein Sim-Rig gerne etwas größeres als mein 27" Monitor holen. Mein Monitor ist zwar ganz gut (WQHD, 144Hz) aber einfach zu klein.

Mir schwebt da ein 40"-43" großer 4k Fernseher vor. Den möchte ich am PC aber nicht in 4k betreiben sondern in WQHD. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man ohne Probleme von 4k auf Full HD skalieren kann da dann einfach 4 Pixel zu einem Pixel werden. Wie sieht das nun mit 4k zu WQHD aus? Da gibt es dann ja Qualitätseinbußen, oder?

Und dann wollte ich euch mal fragen was für einen Fernseher ihr mir empfehlen könnt. Wie schon erwähnt, ich baue mir ein Sim-Rig und spiele ProjectCARS 2. Langt da ein Fernseher mit 60Hz oder doch lieber 100Hz? Wie sieht es mit Input Lag aus? Gibt es da ne vernünftige Seite die Fernseher testet?


----------



## zombie82 (26. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Also mein Samsung 4k skaliert ganz gut und ohne Qualitätsverlust bei WQHD, allerdings schafft er dann nur noch 30Hz, bis FullHD sind 60Hz ohne Input lag kein Problem. Ich empfehle also auf jeden Fall mehr auf die Bildrate zu achten. Vor allem nicht auf angegebene maximale Hz sondern wie viel er bei welcher Auflösung unterstützt, da wirst du dann wohl auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen.


----------



## Ray2015 (26. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

30Hz sind ein bisschen wenig oder? Verstehe ich aber nicht. Wie viel Hz liefert dein TV denn bei 4k?


----------



## Cinnayum (26. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

TVs haben immer dann Inputlag, wenn sie mit "toller" Nachbearbeitung werben. Clear Picture / Upscaling etc. sind die Schlagworte.
Wenn der TV einen Gaming-Mode hat, dürfte er sich im Rahmen wie ein normaler Monitor verhalten.

Man muss ein wenig aufpassen, da gerade billige Geräte gerne komische Refreshraten haben, sobald die nen PC riechen. Manche gehen nur bis 50Hz oder irgendwelche Vielfache von 25Hz.
Da hab ich schon einiges (in Hotels) erlebt, wenn ich da den Laptop dran geklemmt habe. Also erst genau lesen, was du kaufen willst.


----------



## Ray2015 (26. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen guten 4k 43"? Gerne auch ein älteres Modell welches man eventuell gebraucht bekommt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Also bei meinem super langsamen 4k Sony Fernseher klappt wqhd @60hz und 4k@ 60 Hz gut und sieht beides nicht viel unterschiedlich aus. Reaktionszeit scheint nicht das Problem zu sein obwohl der Fernseher bei normaler Bedienung ohne pc sehr langsam ist. (Den benutze ich allerdings nur 1 mal im Jahr zum Spielen)


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen guten 4k 43"? Gerne auch ein älteres Modell welches man eventuell gebraucht bekommt.



ViewSonic VX4380-4K, 42.5"


----------



## Ray2015 (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

50-75Hz. Meint ihr das reicht für ProjectCARS 2?


----------



## 0ssi (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Der wird ein 60Hz Panel haben du kannst also bis 60FPS wahrnehmen. Hast du mehr FPS brauchst du mehr Hz und das geht nur mit einem WQHD 144Hz oder UWQHD Monitor 100Hz Monitor.
Oder du kaufst einen UHD/4K OLED weil die haben ein 120Hz Panel. Zuspielen kannst du trotzdem nur 60Hz aber per Zwischenbildberechnung 120FPS@120Hz zaubern aber mit viel Input Lag.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> 50-75Hz. Meint ihr das reicht für ProjectCARS 2?



Wenn du dich an dreistellige Hz gewöhnt hast, wirst du natürlich einen Unterschied merken. Der ist aber verschmerzbar, wenn dir die größere Bildfläche wichtig ist.


----------



## Ray2015 (27. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Ein Gerät wurde ja bereits genannt. Noch irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Nur damit ich bisschen vergleichen kann.


----------



## zombie82 (29. November 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*



zombie82 schrieb:


> Also mein Samsung 4k skaliert ganz gut und ohne Qualitätsverlust bei WQHD, allerdings schafft er dann nur noch 30Hz, bis FullHD sind 60Hz ohne Input lag kein Problem. Ich empfehle also auf jeden Fall mehr auf die Bildrate zu achten. Vor allem nicht auf angegebene maximale Hz sondern wie viel er bei welcher Auflösung unterstützt, da wirst du dann wohl auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen.



Hab ich erst jetzt gesehen ^^
Er liefert bei 4k 30 Bilder die Sekunde, mehr muss es bei einem Fernseher der bewegte Bilder darstellen soll ja eigentlich auch nicht sein, es sieht auch sehr Flüssig aus. Zum spielen hast du aber nur einzelne Standbilder, deswegen würde es in dem Modus ruckeln.


----------



## Ray2015 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn du dich an dreistellige Hz gewöhnt hast, wirst du natürlich einen Unterschied merken. Der ist aber verschmerzbar, wenn dir die größere Bildfläche wichtig ist.


Darf ich dich mal fragen was du von dem Gerät hältst?

Samsung MU6179 40 Zoll

Samsung MU6179 101 cm (40 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, HDR, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Also für ProjectCARS 2 zu zocken. Du kennst sich doch aus


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Ich kenn das Teil halt nicht, habe bisher nur wenige TVs gemessen. Auf Displaylag.com zB gibt es eine Input Lag Database. Ich würde auch nicht runterskalieren, da das immer Qualitätseinbußen sind.


----------



## Ray2015 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Hallo, kurze Frage. Ist es möglich für den mittleren Bildschirm ein 4k Gerät und für die beiden äußeren Geräte jeweils 1080p zuzulegen und damit zu zocken oder brauche ich 3x 1080p?


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Naja, der mittlere stellt dann auch 1080p dar. 
Sieht meistens ziemlich komisch aus, wenn die Geometrie verschieden ist.


----------



## Ray2015 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Wie meinst du das? Der 4k wäre doch dann quasi ein 1080p. Was wären denn die Unterschiede wenn ich jetzt 3x 1080p benutzen würde oder eben 1x 4k und 2x 1080p?


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Sind es alles 27" Monitore, oder ist der in der Mitte ein 40"

Dann sind die äußeren kleiner. Andere Geometrie. Wie das aussieht müsstest Du Dir ja vorstellen können^^


----------



## Ray2015 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Alle drei sollen 40" haben.


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 4k Fernseher für PC auf WQHD skalieren*

Ich bin gespannt was da am Ende bei Dir rauskommt 
Wie gesagt, sollte auch in Sourround gehen, wenn Du Glück hast findest Du den anderen Kerl mit dem Setup.


Ich hab mal für Dich gesucht. Das bezieht sich nur darauf, das unterschiedliche Monitore im Surround gehen.

3 Monitore zum Spielen konigurieren NVIDIA1060


----------

